# WABI KUSA



## Tottoabs (2. Dez. 2018)

Habe mir mal für den Winter so ein Stück Ufergraben in die Wohnung geholt.
Mal schauen wie sich das macht.
         
Ist jetzt eine Nadelsimse, ein Rest von einer Schlauchpflanze, Anubias, Cryptocoryne, Brasilianische Graspflanze und ein Stück von einem Aquariumfarn drinne. Mal schauen wie was wächst.
Ach, der Samen von dem Wassergras, welcher bei E-Bay verkauft wird ist auch noch drinne.
Dann habe ich nich Samen von __ Sonnentau da drauf gemacht.......ist spannend was das so wird.

Die kleine Blattpflanze ist das E-Bay Wassergras aus Japan.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Dez. 2018)

Stück Holz habe ich noch gefunden.
     

Keiner sonst sowas im Regal ?


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Jan. 2019)

Hei, doch, sowas is total schön, aber lieber im Sommer...da geht das von alleine
 

     
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Jan. 2019)

Das war mein letztes, mit Micranthemum Monte Carlo und Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Direkt nach dem Bepflanzen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Jan. 2019)

Perlkraut (Micranthemum Monte Carlo) .... hast du auch ein Bild von später?
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (Brasilianische Graspflanze) habe ich bei mir ja auch mit drinne....wächst auf jedenfall da jetzt besser als im Teich.
Ich habe jetzt mal dieverse Chinasamen von so Aquarien Pflanzem bestellt. Ende Febuar mehr dazu. Mal schauen ob ich raus finde was was ist.

Das mit dem Grassamen auch China hat ja auch gut geklappt.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Jan. 2019)

Hei, ja, muß ich mal ein Bild machen...
Hab den besten Zeitpunkt verpasst zum Knipsen. 
Im Mom ist es ja recht dunkel und kalt...das tut den Pflänzchen nicht gut.
Ich schau heut mal, ob ich ein gescheites Bild hinkrieg...
Ich mach das hauptsächlich, um Algen und Parasitenfreie Pflanzen zu gewinnen.
Die emersen Teile sind 100% clean...
Dann abschneiden und im Aquarium versenken...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2019)

Den Grassamen aus China in ein bestehendes Aquarium......
Tja. Bestes Schneckenfutter würde ich sagen. In Becken mit __ Schnecken werden die Keimlinge sofort abgefressen.

In einem anderen Becken ohne Schnecken. Da Keimt das Kram über all wie wild und verrückt. Habe jetzt erst gemerkt das da keine "Schnecken mehr drinn sind".
Becken meiner Tochter die das sehr vernachlässigt hat. Denke da ist was im Wasser. Ich warte mal die Keimung ab und dann gehe ich da bei. Wenn das bisschen erkennbar ist, was es für eine Pflanze wird, mach ich mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Jan. 2019)

Hei, das könntest Du im Sommer mal blühen lassen. Dann ist das leichter zu bestimmen.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2019)

Das habe ich nir auch schon so gedacht.

Ich habe noch mal in China bestellt...alles zu 1 Euro. Mal schauen was das wird.
Besonndes schwer wird es bestimmt erst mal zu ermitteln welcher Sammen was ist.
Kiefer,__ Lotus und Fliegenfallen kann man unterscheiden.....denke ich mal 

Aquarium Pearl Moss Samen Pflanzen Wasser Grassamen Lebenden Pflanzen Deko

Mini Lotus Samen DIY Topfpflanzen Indoor Bonsai Ornamente Wasserlilie 3

Perle __ Moos Samen Wasser Gras Samen Wasserpflanze Samen Zierpflanzens

Aquarium Pflanzensamen Wasser Gras Aquatische Aquarium Dekoration 35DI

10 stücke Schüssel Lotus Samen Seerose Bonsai Lotus Gardern Balkon

100 STÜCKE Mix Sundew Samen Topffliegenfalle Samen Fleischfressende 3

Mehrjährige Bonsai Samen Mini Kiefer Samen Woody Pflanzen Samen 35DI


Blumen tropische Fleisch fressende Pflanzen wohlriechende Blüte 35DI 01


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Jan. 2019)

Na denn viel Glück...
Guckmal ob es Nymphea Tetragona gibt..denen trau ich alles zu ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Na denn viel Glück...
> Guckmal ob es Nymphea Tetragona gibt..denen trau ich alles zu ;-)


)
Ich bin da auch gespannt. Nur bei dem was die Pflanzen zum Teil im Handel kosten bin ich, wenn nur eine Sorte ganz nett ist, auf der Siegerstraße.
Naja bei Kiefern und __ Lotus Samen können die hoffentlich nicht viel fasch machen. Schon witzig das die überall Bonsai bei schreiben, alls wenn eine Pflanze gleich als Bonsai wachsen würde.

Vor allem macht es mir Spass etwas aus Samen zu ziehen. Cupressus sempervirens? aus Malle müssen auch bald vereinzelt werden. 

Ach bald vergessen. Ich habe für das Wabi Kusa was bei E-Bay geschossen. Da bastelt einer so was.
Viiiiiel billiger als von Chihiros oder so.        Die Bilder muss ich im anderen Forum auch noch einstellen.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2019)

Kugel sah mal so aus.   
Jetzt benötige ich einen Gärtner     


Die ganze zeit überlege ich ob ich Wasser rein mache und Garnelen


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Mai 2019)

Jo..alle Kübel und Vasen mutieren irgendwann zum Aquarium
VG Monika


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Mai 2019)

Cool geworden.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2021)

Nur mal so ein jetzt Bild, 
Zeigt mal wie eure jetzt aussehen wenn es die noch gibt.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Apr. 2021)

Hei, bei mir gehts erst wieder richtig los, wenns wärmer wird.
Die Fensterbretter sind voll mit Tomaten und Paprika und draußen is es auch noch zu kalt. Werde dann anfangen neue Pflanzen zu bunkern und dann gehts los.
Gestern hab ich mir im Baumarkt Invitro Juncus Repens und Crypto Crispatula Balanase gekauft. Beide sind für Kaltwasser geeignet und können übern Sommer draußen wohnen.
Dashier hab ich jetzt schon das 3. Jahr. 
Es ist Lilaeopsis Brasiliense und MMC (Micranthemum Monte Carlo)
Es blüht auch schonwieder..total winzig
      
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2021)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mir im Baumarkt Invitro Juncus Repens und Crypto Crispatula Balanase gekauft. Beide sind für Kaltwasser geeignet und können übern Sommer draußen wohnen.


Welcher Baumarkt hat den sowas?


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Apr. 2021)

Baywa mit Aquaristikabteilung. 
Die Invitros sind von Dennerle.
2 Karnivore sind mir auch in den Einkaufswagen gehüpft.
Ein rundblättrige __ Sonnentau und ein Winterharter...der is eigentlich nur mitgekommen, weil eine Utricularia sich im Topf eingeschlichen hat und vorwitzig gelb geblüht hat...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2021)

Habe die Tage noch nach __ Sonnentau geschaut. Winterharter.
Wäre gut. Gabs noch nicht bei uns.
Dauert bei uns bestimmt nur noch ein paar 'Tage


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Apr. 2021)

Bei starkem Frost hole ich meine Schale mit Karnivoren sowieso rein.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob alle überleben würden und die Glasschale könnte auch platzen.
Steht auf dem Terassentisch. Woanders sind die Krawallamseln und __ Tigerschnegel.
Wenn letztere hungrig sind, und nix besseres da ist, knabbern sie schonmal was an.
Ein bekannter, der __ Medaka in einem Holzfass pflegt, hat seine Schlauchpflanze in einem Teichkörbchen untergebracht. Sowas könnte ich auch machen, aber ich halte das Wasser für die Medaka immer ganz gerne etwas härter.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2021)

Mal ein paar neue Bilder
    

Viele Pflanzen. Einige Garnelen. Keine Algen.
Auch unter Tageslichtfenster nix.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Okt. 2021)

Ach, ein als Weibchen gekaufter mänlicher Kampffisch ist da jetzt rein gehüpft.
Tja, späte Männchen erkent man daran, das die keinen Eifleck haben. 
Auch wieder so ein Alice S. Ding. Damen 8,95€, Herren 24,95€


----------

